# Wax moths AND small hive beetles--question from newbie



## tedlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

if your hive is really strong they should keep them in check but a lot of variables. i use the screen bottom boards with an oil tray . i see the larve of the hive beetle all the time (in the oil pan) but do not see them on the frames. probably would take a quick look if it was me. if for no other reason .............................. just for the experience! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

You probably have no issues. If you were going to have problems they would have shown up in the super where there is less defense. The larva in the pan were probably tossed there by the bees as they removed them. You may want to check the brood area as tedlemay said, just for the experience while your hive is still relatively small.


----------



## Jamie D (May 25, 2012)

Keeping that plastic board there all the time in this heat I am not sure is the best idea, unless it was just to check for mites. I had some SHB and got the oil tray and it has really helped; last inspection, I didn't even see one inside. Just in the (oil) traps...along with a few nasty roaches. It works great.


----------



## hobknobhill (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Jamie D. 

I did take the plastic board out totally last week and they were still bearding on the front, and on one side a little. My father, who kept bees about 40 years ago suggested that the 2nd box might be full already since I checked on the 9th. Sure enough, I just got done checking tonight and that box was full. 

I took off the top super and checked quickly (hot day, thunder started, and rain--so unhappy bees) and the bottom super is full too. I didn't tear apart the whole hive to check all the frames. BUT, I didn't see any hive beetles tonight and with the plastic out of the bottom I don't know about larvae. Glad not to find beetles though. I did kill one moth and one ****roach that came out from between the two supers.

So, the hive now consists of screened bottom board, 2 deep supers, queen excluder, new medium super, top board, and cover.

By the way, the plastic under the screened bottom board is not a trap. It's just a piece of corrugated plastic with a little pull tab. Came with the screened bottom board.


----------



## hobknobhill (Jul 8, 2012)

I checked on the girls a few weeks ago and they never totally pulled out the comb on the top medium super so I took it off so they can maintain temp better for the winter. We've only had a week or so of really cold weather so far.

The 2 deep supers are loaded with bees, comb, honey, etc. And there are some hive beetles still. The bees did look like they were shunting them out or at least out of the way. I didn't pull everything apart to see how many there were, but I don't think there are a huge number. 

Should I do anything for the winter or just let the bees keep the HB in check themselves?


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldnt mess with them anymore until spring.


----------



## hobknobhill (Jul 8, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, but being new this year I wanted to make sure.


----------

